# Рябчиков жуй



## Maurana

Hey, can you help me with this poem?

Ешь ананасы, 
Рябчиков жуй, 
День твой последний приходит буржуй...

Eat pineapple,
??
Your time is over, bourgeois


Thank you.
​


----------



## bravo7

Рябчиков жуй = Chew hazel-hens.


----------



## Maurana

bravo7 said:


> Рябчиков жуй = Chew hazel-hens.


 
Chew? Like Chew BubbleGum?
hazel-hens? A tree and a chiken?

(Sorry, my english is too bad, I'm spanish)


----------



## Ptak

mastica ortegas


----------



## v_polosku

Coma _las_ piñas._
Masca las ortegas_. 
Llega tu última día, burgues


----------



## Maurana

thank you all.


----------



## bravo7

De nada, es nuestro deber.


----------



## Maroseika

v_polosku said:


> Coma _las_ piñas.
> _Masca las ortegas_.
> Llega tu última día, burgues


 come


----------



## Maurana

Come piñas
traga perdiz
ha llegado tu hora, burgués.



Can you help me with another one?

Милкой мне в подарок бурка
и носки пода́рены.
Мчит Юденич с Петербурга
как наскипидаренный.

Thank you...


----------



## Maroseika

Maurana said:


> Come piñas
> traga perdiz
> ha llegado tu hora, burgués.


Lo que es exactamente dicho es que su hora "llega".
Si la habia llegado, el burgués no pudiera tragar y comer alguna cosa.




> Милкой мне в подарок бурка
> и носки пода́рены.
> Мчит Юденич с Петербурга
> как наскипидаренный.


Ma querida me presento la burka (capote de fieltro) 
y los calcetínos,
Yudenich corre de Peterburgo 
Como si sus talones estan untados con la trementina.

Dos primeras lines no tienen ninguna relacion a las dos ultimas - solo para la rima.


----------



## bravo7

My amada me regalo el poncho y los calcetines. Udenich escapa de Petrogrado como alma que lleva el diablo.


----------



## Maroseika

bravo7 said:


> my amada me regalo el poncho y los calcetines. Udenich escapa de petrogrado como alma que lleva el diablo.


 Хм, а интересно, почему в оригинале Петербург. Не успело прижиться в народе?


----------



## bravo7

Supongo que para la rima, como alguien diga anteriormente.


----------



## Maroseika

Creo que mas bien para la rima ma querida me regalia a mi algo otro.


----------



## bravo7

De acuerdo sin ninguna disputa.


----------



## Maurana

Muchas gracias a los dos, Maroseika y bravo7,
Estoy leyendo dos traducciones diferentes de _КАК ДЕЛАТЬ СТИХИ_ , de Mayakovsky, y realmente no son muy buenas, a veces se inventan la traducción u omiten párrafos.

¿Qué os parece esta traducción?

Mi amada me regaló
los calcetines y el sallo.
Yudenich huye de Petrogrado​como alma que lleva el diablo.


Garcias, ¿podré consultaros más cosas?


----------



## bravo7

Конечно. Claro que si. You are welcome.


----------



## Maroseika

Maurana said:


> ¿Qué os parece esta traducción?
> 
> Mi amada me regaló
> los calcetines y el sallo.
> Yudenich huye de Petrogrado​como alma que lleva el diablo.


 Lo unico que puedo decirte es que el original es escrito de la lenguaje vulgar, asi que tu traduccion me parece demasiado peinado, aunque bastante justo, pero fuera del "sallo" lo que  no he conseguido a encontar en nunguno fuente incluso RAE.


----------



## Maurana

Me equivoqué, quería decir "sayo"

De la RAE:

*sayo**.*

(Del lat. _sagum_, voz de or. celta).


*1. *m. Prenda de vestir holgada y sin botones que cubría el cuerpo hasta la rodilla.


----------



## bravo7

Y a mi me gusta. Puedes ganar dinero por traducciones.


----------

